# Horse scene in South Devon?



## BroadfordQueen (24 June 2013)

Hello southerners 
It looks like I may be moving to South Devon soon with my OHs work, and I am hopefully bringing my eventer down with me. I was just wondering what the horse scene is like down there- particularly any local competition venues? I mainly event, so what BE events are within a couple of hours of there? Also Showjumping venues? 
Many thanks!


----------



## mightymammoth (24 June 2013)

see you there, as I'm moving down with other half's work as well.

There are some very helpful people from south devon on this forum who will go out of there way to offer advice, hopefully they will see this thread


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (24 June 2013)

I'm helpful but don't compete so might not be much help...

The Grange at Okehampton is the first place that springs to mind for SJ, Southcott XC at Winkleigh, have a look at Lucy Wiegersmas website (Acquila Equestrian I think), that may be of help.  Helen West is at Ipplepen, just outside of Torquay and I think she has a livery yard if you need that.  That's all I can think of but that's my inexperience of your type of competition showing, I bet someone else will be along soon with a lot more info!

Oh, and welcome to Devon!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (25 June 2013)

Thanks both!
I'm actually on my way down now to scout the place out- very exciting/nerve racking, moving 3 hours away from home!


----------



## Pie's mum (25 June 2013)

Welcome to Devon!  It's beautiful down here!

Duchy College and Bicton are worth a look, they seem to have various bits on.  Bicton has a xc course.  Redpost does unaffiliated and affiliated showjumping.  Also there are a number of local shows on throughout the summer.


----------



## Pie's mum (25 June 2013)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Thanks both!
I'm actually on my way down now to scout the place out- very exciting/nerve racking, moving 3 hours away from home!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh whereabouts are you looking?


----------



## Beausmate (25 June 2013)

Hello. 

Pontispool isn't too far away either and you could probably get to Aldon in less than two hours.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 June 2013)

My OH will be working in Dartmouth, so will be based around this region. Right out in the sticks, basically!  
I am now staying at my parents until I can find myself a job down there, so will be hoping to move down in the next few months. 
The stress begins..!
We wont have many friends down there, so if anyone is local and fancies a hacking buddy, give me a shout!


----------



## dixie (26 June 2013)

Hi.this is my area.
Eventing would be Bicton Arena, Nutwell, Pontispool, southcott is Unaffiliated but nice.
http://bicton-arena.co.uk/

SJ used to be great, but a couple of places have closed. Nearest to Dartmouth is Redpost. They have shows every week Unaffiliated and affiliated about 8 times a year.
http://www.redpostequestrian.co.uk/

Also Bicton Arena and occasionally Duchy College. Then you would have to travel couple of hours to The Hand or Colraine in Cornwall.

Lots of great instructors around and good riding club environment.


----------



## dixie (26 June 2013)

Nearest eventer to Dartmouth that I know of is Emily Farleigh
http://www.dittiscombeequestrian.co.uk/home

Might be worth looking them up if you are exploring.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (28 June 2013)

Thank you so much for all the info- looks like I will be able to continue competing when we move down there!


----------



## KSR (4 July 2013)

You won't be too far from me either (South Brent)..

My friend has a tack shop and knows everyone round here.. 

Anyway, I was chatting to an eventer in her shop yesterday so I'll get her to ask where she competes and trains..

The new EC at ivybridge do a lot of clinics and are mostly competitive full liveries, so asking there might be of benefit to you also.. They are on Facebook..


----------

